# Picked up pigeon with foot/leg near paralysis



## birdsofafeather (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi,
This is my first experience with a pigeon. I saw it near the East River on Monday morning, lying in the hot son, not able to move except flapping its wings. He/she is a young adult, it's bottom was covered with hardened feces. I carried it home, washed off the poop, and placed it in my bathtub with towels. He/she has drunk water when I hold him/her in such a way the beak is in the water, and he/she has pecked actively at the parakeet bird seed I bought. I figured I should euthanize the bird, but since it doesn't appear to be in pain, I thought I would give him/her a couple days to see if there was improvement.

The pigeon does seem more alert, with bright eyes and seems like a decent appetite. However, one leg is straight out in front of it with the toes fairly inactive and twisted (almost paralyzed). The other leg is close to its body but also has twisted feet. The pigeon cannot stand or walk except turn around and scoot around a bit--it can move its legs just a little but they seem sort of stuck in these awkward positions. The wings open and close but it cannot fly.

What can cause this situation? How could it have survived this long? It seems young, a few little yellow strands coming out of its head and no white markings yet. I don't want to spend money on an avian specialist. I contacted pigeon rescue (who was wonderful). Just thought I'd see if anyone else had seen this situation and if there was any chance he/she would improve.

Thanks,
Jenny


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Jenny, 


Examine the Legs very carefully, gently testing for whether they are able to move in a normal way in line with the long axis of the Pigeon's Body, with little side-ways play...or if there seem to be unusual side-ways play...while also seeing and feeling to note any swollen areas or injury, gently feeling with your fingertips along the long Bones. Swollen areas would denote a broken Bone, even if it not broken all the way in half...so, be gentle in the examination...everything slow, sensitive...abserving critically.


The situation you describe would be typical of a Broken Leg, or, both Legs broken...and then once 'grounded' for that, unable to really move or stand or take off, and unable to stand, feces and urates can adhere to their Vent area Feathers...as well as starvation and dehydration.

It is good you got all of that washed off, and, of course, keep things clean back there for them.


She probably needs rehydration of an intention kind.

Electrolytes are vastly better for them than plain Water would be, if they have become dehydrated....so, do that for the next 24 hours, and, with-hold the Seeds till tomorrow.

For which, regular childrens 'Pedalite' ( any drug store or grocery store ) would be best...if that is not convenient, dissolve a scant teaspoon of table Salt, and one of Sugar, into a 10 ounce Glass or Mug of plain tepid Water...and serve that...



You can softly roll up some 6 inch wide 9 inch long strips of Hand Towel, and, place these under her sides for her to be more comfortable...the 'rolls' then being under her Body, and supporting her weight.


Normally the Urates are White...feces brownish or greenish.

Did or do you see any 'yellow' in the Urates?


And, of the feces component, if you smear a little onto white paper, is the color thin and showing fiber?

Or, is it like a gelled Green Paint, showing strong color, and, no fiber?


Phil
Lv


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

P.S.


I have had quite a few Broken Leg, and or even Broken Both Leg Pigeons of various ages...these things can happen.

I do not recall any not turning out well or even splendidly...though as you may imagine, some finesse and patience and fussing is needed to manage their particulars initially, and for their overall recovery time and care.


----------



## birdsofafeather (Jun 2, 2010)

*Thank you for that thoughtful response*

Thanks so much for all that help. I checked carefully the underside of the pigeon today. One leg appears very red and swollen, this is the leg that is outstretched all the way forward and sticks out in front of the pigeon when he lies on his belly. It does not appear floppy or go to the side of the bird--it seems stiff but I did bend it, but I don't think he can easily. 

I am not sure why he does not stand on the other leg--it is not swollen but generally he keeps it tucked in to his body and the toes are kind of curled.

I checked the poop and it is green, and does appear slightly fibery. I did not do the paper test yet. He poops where he lies so I have to pick him up and wash him several times a day.

I am giving him a little seed mixture that has millet and oats and is I think for parakeets.

I don't want to keep him alive if he is in pain and does not have a chance at having a happy pigeon life. I don't think I want to keep him in a cage as an invalid either.

Any other tips or suggestions are very welcome, and again, I really appreciate all your time and effort on this.

Jenny


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Jenny, 


Can you post some images?


Also, gently feel all they way up to her back...the Leg, once the Leg becomes the Thigh, is actually under the skin of the side of their Body, and, the Hip Joint is on the side of the top of their lower Back area...see if you can figure out anything about that area...such as if the Hip Joint is in place or dis-located.


Sometimes nestlings end up with a so called 'Splay Leg' which is a Leg that somehow ended up sticking out, instead of being kept under them.


They are not strong enough as youngsters to lift themselves on one leg, so, the Good Leg ends up being weak and not exercized then.

Might be a splay leg...but, more likely an injury.



Feed sounds good.


Try the rolled towel pieces mentiones above in my prior post...this will elevate her just enough for her to poop easier.


----------



## birdsofafeather (Jun 2, 2010)

*First pictures*

Here are the first three, more to come of pigeon with useless legs (but he can move them a little--not paralyzed)


----------



## birdsofafeather (Jun 2, 2010)

*More pictures of injured pigeon*

Here are three more pictures. Two more coming...


----------



## birdsofafeather (Jun 2, 2010)

*Last two pictures*

I couldn't really capture that the extended leg is swollen under his body and red. He can bend it, and I don't feel a break. But the toes do not seem very responsive, just a little response, but he can't grip around my finger or anything.

I have propped him up but he kind of wiggles off the towels sometimes. Makes me really sad. I'm a woman by the way (even though my profile says squab for some reason), and I'm not sure what sex the pigeon is.

Thanks for the help,
Jenny


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Probably an injury...

Splay Leg by this age would tend to show some callouses.


Be nice if you could find a friendly and experienced Bird Re-Habber in your area for them to have a look.


This is a very pretty young Pigeon, too...


Maybe PM a Mod and have your Thread moved to the 'Sick and Injured' section, where others can find it...and maybe someone will know of practioners in your area you could appeal to.


----------



## birdsofafeather (Jun 2, 2010)

*Update on injured pigeon*

Hi, I wanted to thank you again for your helpful and supportive responses. I brought the young pigeon to a rehab person today. Unfortunately, he told me that the legs are a genetic defect and it is unlikely he will be able to live in the wild. He is going to try setting the legs but it doesn't look good. Just wanted to let you know,
Jenny


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

No, this is not a genetic defect.


It might be 'Splay Leg' from a Nest which was too slippery...and or an injury, or a badly healed old injury...slipped Tendon, or a combination of any or all of these.


It would need to be treated according to it's own details in order for the youngster to be able to walk and use his Legs for take off and landing and so on.

This is often a tedious and particular thing to manage, as well as requiring a correct evaluation of each Leg, but, it can be usually done, and, of course gaining experience for remediating these orders of conditions, is hard won usually.

Bad Legs like that if not corrected, of course would make Life in the Wild impossible.


Life with caring people, would remain possible, even with Legs like this, but, the Legs should be given whatever treatment they require, according to what is actually going on with them.


----------



## birdsofafeather (Jun 2, 2010)

*how depressing*

Oh dear. I gave him to a wildlife rehabilitation person that the pigeon rescue in New York recommended to me. I figured he would know. I felt a little funny about it because one leg was clearly swollen, and so that part didn't make sense to me in terms of a genetic defect, but I figured I needed to trust him. Now I feel worse. I really liked the little fellow, and it sounded like he would likely be put down. I don't know if there is anything I can do, but I'll call tomorrow. How sad.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

It gets tricky...is tricky...


I can not tell well enough by the images, compared to if I have one in my Lap do to an exam or evaluation.


I get quite a few Leg issue things, of various kinds...and, some are pretty involved and tedious to ammend, take time and effort and monitoring and so on.


If you are not feeling comfortable with where you dropped the youngster off to, and, wanted to take on trying to do the remedial things yourself, I or others here would be glad to work with you for it.

It can end up being an effort which requires committment and time and patience, doing something, re-doing it, adjusting things...


I have one here who lives with me, who someone found and they had him for like six weeks. The Pigeon had two Broken Legs when they got him, and, the person, though meaning well, knew nothing other than to provide Seed and Water.

Legs horribly twisted and had healed that way...way too late for me to correct anything.


I made some braces, and, pretty soon he was able to stand, hobble around, take off, flies wonderfully, lands, and holds his own just fine among the others.

I know his old mangled Legs must hurt sometimes...but, he is to all appearences, happy, plump, sociable, strong, healthy, and, enjoys his Life here.


Every one is a different deal to whatever extent.


----------



## moina.ersad (Mar 28, 2015)

Hi...I am from Bangalore,India.I have found a pigeon with same injury to legs as mentioned in the above post.It has injury in one wing,which thankfully is healing.But,the legs are very limp,with no response in the toes.I am worried as this is my first pigeon experience.The rescue centres nearby are not willing to take in pigeons.Please advise.


----------

